# All things  Summer



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Reminds me of the good times my sister and I had when we were kids


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

I love Sand Sculptures and the amount of work that goes into them


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Yep, this is me in the summer, showing you what color green is on my walls at home, LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Do I look fat in this dress?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2020)

*^^^
That looks like a young Christie Brinkley from her modeling days in the yellow blouse.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

cruise ships sailing again ...  (Galveston)


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2021)




----------

